# wine emerge failed

## drakesoft

Hallo,

ich bekomme wine nicht emerged ... hier ma das log http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391729/

grüße

drakesoft

----------

## Finswimmer

Ab ~3600 gibt es bei mir nur noch einen schwarzen Kasten, somit kann ich das wichtigste nicht sehen.

Tobi

----------

## Max Steel

Von wegen der Übersichtlichkeit würde ich empfehlen solche Logs mit -j1 oder etwas in der Richtung zu versuchen.

Wegen dem bricht er auch so unvermittelt ab, obwohl im Schirm (und wahrscheinlich auch wenn man hochscrollt (in der Konsole) nichts mehr.

Dann ist der Fehler auch gleich zu sehen und du hättest dir um die ~300 Zeilen Text nach dem Fehler erspart, und sicher auch einiges davor schon.

Also bei Zeile ~3860

```

[...]

../tools/sfnt2fnt -o coue1255.fon -d 128 ./courier.ttf 13,1255,8

../tools/sfnt2fnt: error while loading shared libraries: libwine.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

[...]

*** [coue1255.fon] Fehler 127

[...]

make: *** [fonts] Fehler 2

[...]

*** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

```

[...] ungefähr 300 Zeilen [...]

```

[...]

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.1.3/work/wine-1.1.3/server'

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: app-emulation/wine-1.1.3 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2393:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake all || die "all"

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   all

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.1.3/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.1.3/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m

```

Also revdep-rebuild --library=libwine.so.1 (-X) && revdep-rebuild (-X) && emerge -a wine

Außerdem scheint die Seite ein PRoblem zu haben, man kann nämlich nciht richtig scrollen, und schon garnicht anständig markieren. (oder mein FF 3.0.1/compiz-fusion   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## drakesoft

Entschuldigung für das lange log file. Leider hat  revdep-rebuild nicht gebracht.... "Assigning files to ebuilds... Nothing to rebuild"

----------

## few

Wenn man auf "Eintrag als Text anzeigen" klickt kann man es lesen und/oder speichern.

Versuch mal mit -j1 zu kompilieren. In Zeile 3742 löscht er nämlich die Datei die er in Zeile 3860 sucht.

----------

## drakesoft

Ende vom log http://nopaste.com/p/aSyBitDOab

Komplettes Logfile: http://nopaste.com/p/ay3RwU2ul

----------

## 69719

Versuch es erstmal mit einer stabilen Version, 1.1.4 ist maskiert.

Ebenfalls wäre ein ein emerge --info von vorteil.

----------

## drakesoft

mit der 1.1.4 habe ich es zuerst probiert ... leider auch kein erfolg, dann dachte ich mir nehme ich eine aktuellere und versuche es nochmal. 

hier das emerge --info

http://nopaste.com/p/aP2aNRQo5

----------

## few

Hast du jetzt schon versucht mit -j1 zu kompilieren (wie sieht das build-log aus, falls es nicht geht)? Welche Versionen hast du schon probiert?

----------

## drakesoft

Hier das log ohne "-j4"

Ende vom log http://nopaste.com/p/aSyBitDOab

Komplettes Logfile: http://nopaste.com/p/ay3RwU2ul

wine 1.1.2 / 1.1.3 / 1.1.4

 oben habe ich mich verschrieben, meinte natürlich 1.1.2

----------

## 69719

Ich vermute, dass etwas mit deiner glibc/ldd nicht stimmt. Lass mal glibc neu durchrechnen und erledige alle etc-update's. Anschließend wine installieren.

----------

## schachti

Probier es mal ohne ccache.

----------

